# Injen CAI -vibration?



## acehole (Dec 17, 2003)

Installed an Injen CAI last night. First modification I have ever done to this car. Installation was very easy once you figure out how to pull the front bumper off. 
I took it for a test drive and everything sounded awesome. I am not a big fan of cars that sound like they are being chased by a swarm of bees. To my surprise, it sounds just the opposite - deep powerful tone.
However, around 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 rpm there is a very unpleasant sound. Sounds like the thing was vibrating on something. I took everything apart to make sure the filter was not rubbing on the wheel well or the cable harness on the other side and it still makes that noise between that rpm range.
Is this normal?
Also, was told by stillen that you dont need the water bypass on the Altima. They said it was one of four cars they knew of that did not need it because everything is self contained. Dont know much about it but it just didn't sound right. After doing the install I think they are full of it.
Any advice?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

acehole said:


> Installed an Injen CAI last night. First modification I have ever done to this car. Installation was very easy once you figure out how to pull the front bumper off.
> I took it for a test drive and everything sounded awesome. I am not a big fan of cars that sound like they are being chased by a swarm of bees. To my surprise, it sounds just the opposite - deep powerful tone.
> However, around 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 rpm there is a very unpleasant sound. Sounds like the thing was vibrating on something. I took everything apart to make sure the filter was not rubbing on the wheel well or the cable harness on the other side and it still makes that noise between that rpm range.
> Is this normal?
> ...


Well if your intake is secure then it is normal, I didn't have an Injen I had a Frankencar and yes it would scream a 5,000+. I'd watch though because vibration is a MAF killer. Just make sure you don't have any play if you grip the intake and try to move it. As far as a bypass goes, it is only nessecary if you think your car will ever be submerged in water enough so that you CAI will suck water into your engine like a straw. I don't know where you live and what the waether conditions are like there.


----------

